# Udder Washes?



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I am just curious, do you guys make your own udder washes or buy them? If you make them What are your ingredients and ratios? If you buy them, what brand do you buy?


----------



## Totesmgoats (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm a newbie so not an expert by any means. We use the udder wash from TSC, I think the brand is Dairyland.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Big fan of Thieves Cleaner.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Betadine and water, same as the teat dip. I buy the concentrate and mix with water. I spray it on the teats and udder as a wash or as a "dip".


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Is just soap and water not enough?


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I use baby wipes before milking, then the chlorhexadine spray after.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I was wondering about baby wipes for before hand. I have Fight Bac for after.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use baby wipes too.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I use this, mix a small amount in a spray bottle and use one paper towel square. I bought this a long time ago and I still have a good amount left. One ounce goes into one gallon so it makes many many bottles of wash.

Then Fight Bac after milking.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When I am not shipping milk, I use baby wipes. The non perfumed non anything ones. If shipping, an iodine based udder wash, then wipe with a clean white paper towel. Afterwards iodine teat dip. Otherwise the Fight Bac. I am trying to convince the State that Fight Bac is ok for goats as well as cows. (stupid, they never did specific studies on goats, so the makers of Fight Bac cannot say it is for goats! grrrr)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I use gentle iodine solution sprayed on or baby wipes. Whichever one I have on hand lol


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Fight bac all the way for me. The spray gets up into the teat, and I do use cow dairy wipes beforehand. And the vitamin c chewable treat when done.


----------

